
An unsolved Renaissance murder mystery - pepys
http://www.historytoday.com/catherine-fletcher/murder-vatican
======
quantumofmalice
3 upvotes over three hours and it makes the front page? A murder story from
the renaissance?

What did dang mean by this?

~~~
blocked_again
The person who submitted this has 7066 karma. I would be surprised if it has
nothing to do with that.

~~~
quantumofmalice
I had an account previously with karma in that range and never saw anything
like that. Looking back at previous submissions, they appear to be
historically oriented. Maybe the account got flagged as interesting on that
account.

On the other hand, three votes over three hours is a pretty insanely low bar,
especially for a non-technical article.

------
huhamhire
Ezio Auditore did that, problem solved. LOL

